# post pics of your critter keepers here



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm trying to decide whether I should get a standard glass 2.5 gallon tank or a three gallon CK. The reason I'm not sure about a CK is because they can sometimes look cheap if not decorated properly. 

So, those of you who have CKs could you post pics so I could get an idea of how to make them look good? 

Thanks!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's Chance's tank. It doesn't look very nice though


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

is a critter keeper a plastic tank of smaller size yeah? lol
ok if yes then here are my 4;
















the secret to them is put enough in them... i luv the natural look to it works good imo


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i think they look fantastic !!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Woah Neelie those look SO GOOD!!! You've convinced me. ;-)


----------



## breannakristine (Mar 26, 2010)

Neelie, are these what you are using? http://www.amazon.com/Lees-Aquarium-Pet-Kritter-Keeper/dp/B0002APZOO/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b

they look amazing and I might just switch 4 of my boys into some XD


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ mine are from a local shop here. they are 2.6g tanks. 
work a treat for me BUT they are easy to scratch... so id keep that in mind when cleaning... fish like them... and of course they save room. 
filter is optional though. i have it in there for aeration. water changes are 100% on sundays and 50% on wednesdays 

i have 6 more 1.5g tanks for quarantine etc.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You've seen mine, right Doggyhog? It's in the thread for posting tanks...can;'t find the pic and repost it here.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's cielo's new digs:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow that looks SO good!!!!!!!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

kuklachica isnt that the spongebob tank?  It looks amazing


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

No, it was just a kritter keeper from a local pet store that happened to have that color cover. I believe it is 3.5 gallons. I'm hoping to get a black one because I REALLY don't like the color!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh.  but i really like the tank setup!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

They always have the black ones in the reptile section at my Petco.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Im trying to convince my mom to get me a few critter keepers for my bettas =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My lids are orange, blue and dark green.


----------

